# Woods Drit



## kareen (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi All, If I take Drit out of my woods which is off the top and is black nice soil do I need to still Mineralize it. I have two 125 Discus tanks one has eo-complet and is doing good so I was thinking of driting the orther. would this be ok to do with woods drit.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Taking drit from the woods is fine but you will need to clean it up a bit. It will have all kinds of things in it that you would be better off not putting in your tank.


----------

